# Any1 know of any good Bodykits. Almera(Sentra)



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi i live in England on an American airforce base. I have a Euro spec Almera GTI which has the same front end as a Sentra. It uses an SR20 engine. Is there any web sites that anyone can give me that have a phat front valance(bumper). There are no kits at all over here. If i can get one from the states itl be one of a kind. My back end is different to the senta tho its a hatch back like a civic Type R so i dont think ill be able to use a rear bumper.

desperate. 

thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Post a pic so we can see what we can find.

Seth


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

I have looked at one of your links to the pictures of different kits etc. The almera has exactly the same front end. Can you give me some web sites with these kits cause they will really kick some ass over here. 

thanks

dave


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

SR20D_GTI said:


> *Hi i live in England on an American airforce base. I have a Euro spec Almera GTI which has the same front end as a Sentra. It uses an SR20 engine. Is there any web sites that anyone can give me that have a phat front valance(bumper). There are no kits at all over here. If i can get one from the states itl be one of a kind. My back end is different to the senta tho its a hatch back like a civic Type R so i dont think ill be able to use a rear bumper.
> 
> desperate.
> 
> thanks *



Can I have your car?


----------

